# Oriental Dragon FP in Tibaldi Celluloid Nitrate



## mrburls (Apr 12, 2015)

Tibaldi celluloid Nitrate (the classic celluloid of days of past). You can tell by the camphor smell while drilling and turning. There were no flames during the making of this pen :wink: Celluloid turned beautifully for me.

The color is generally called silver but with much more color like grey, pearl, black and veins of bright blue.

This material was used on the Impero.

Tibaldi is Italy’s oldest pen manufacturer which was founded in 1916.

I believe they have since gone out of business.

The rhodium kit is from Jon David Jones at Signature Pen Supply called Oriental Dragon Fountain Pen.
I should note that I added a 18K gold nib which does not come with the kit.

Thanks for looking, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## magpens (Apr 12, 2015)

Outstanding !!!! What a beautiful pen !! .... I don't see special bushings/tubes mentioned on Signature.  Are they same as Jr series ?


----------



## Donovan (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice pen. Who is selling this kit where I do not have to buy a 100

Donovan


----------



## mrburls (Apr 12, 2015)

magpens said:


> Outstanding !!!! What a beautiful pen !! .... I don't see special bushings/tubes mentioned on Signature.  Are they same as Jr series ?


 
Hi Mal. The tubes are the same as the full size Emperor kit. And the bushings are the full size Emperor bushings but I used a calipers because some of the ends are just slightly different. Or maybe I'm to picky 
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mrburls (Apr 12, 2015)

Donovan said:


> Nice pen. Who is selling this kit where I do not have to buy a 100
> 
> Donovan


 
Jon David Jones at Signature Pen Supply sells them. He is an IAP member, that is how I found out about the kit. I've been looking at this kit wishing I could buy just one for the past year or so.
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 12, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful pen.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Apr 12, 2015)

Great pen!  Stunning.


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 12, 2015)

Great looking pen Keith!  Love the vintage materials.  Well done!


----------



## OZturner (Apr 12, 2015)

Glorious Pen, Keith.
Truly a Work of Art, I can see why you fell in love with it.
Magnificent Blank.
I love the Tactile feel, and Smell of a Celluloid Blank, Stimulates those Nostalgic Memories, much the same as Bread Baking in a Fuel Stove Oven at my Grandmothers, so many years ago.
Love the detail work on the Kit.
Absolute Superb Craftsmanship.
Terrific photographs,
As you have probably gathered I Like it!
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 13, 2015)

A beautiful pen.


----------



## Katya (Apr 13, 2015)

Stunning, just stunning.
What do you think of these components?  And how well balanced is the pen?


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 13, 2015)

Keith the pen is fantastic... I gotta ask, where did you get the blank??


----------



## philb (Apr 13, 2015)

That looks awesome. Hardware and Blank both very nice!


----------



## mrburls (Apr 13, 2015)

kruzzer said:


> Keith the pen is fantastic... I gotta ask, where did you get the blank??


 
I bought some rods in Belgium.
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mrburls (Apr 13, 2015)

Katya said:


> Stunning, just stunning.
> What do you think of these components?  And how well balanced is the pen?


 
The components are pretty much like a full size Emperor kit. Pen is a bit more heavy then a full size Emperor. The lower barrel of pen is a little heavy at top end but lays nicely in the web of your hand so it does not bother me.
I'm looking forward to getting a rhodium with gold kit next. I think it will show off the dragon more. But this one with the colors in the celluloid go well with the all rhodium.
Keith "mrburls"


----------

